# Clear Blue Evap??



## Kayash24

I took these test one around 3 pm and then the next day using FMU. Bottom test was the first test I took. I waited 3 minutes, saw nothing and threw it away. Went to the bathroom an hour later and glanced at the trashcan and saw a line. The top test was with the first morning urine, yet again didn’t have a line until outside the time frame. I’ve heard of the evap lines, but these are so dark and visible that it really confused me. I took a FRER a few days later, which came to be negative. I just need some opinions. Could it be too early or just truly evap lines and I’m not pregnant?


----------



## crazy4baby09

Those do look really dark for an evap in my opinion they are a little thin though so not sure. When I tested with clear blue the lines were thicker.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

They look positive to me!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's positive!


----------



## Kayash24

crazy4baby09 said:


> Those do look really dark for an evap in my opinion they are a little thin though so not sure. When I tested with clear blue the lines were thicker.

That’s what I thought too, I’ve just never had a negative test look like that later on so I’m just super confused. My period is supposed to start in 5 days, and I took those Monday. So I’ll probably test again if I miss it


----------



## Kayash24

Bevziibubble said:


> That's positive!

Even though it was outside the time frame?


----------



## Kayash24

IsabellaJayne said:


> They look positive to me!

I have all the same symptoms I’ve had with my previous pregnancy, but the FRER test was negative and those clear blue only looked positive after 30 minutes


----------



## MrsT116

Any updates?? X


----------



## Kayash24

MrsT116 said:


> Any updates?? X

Nothing different, I’m gonna try again if I don’t start my period. I’m really hoping it’s just early and it’ll turn out positive right away next time


----------



## MrsT116

Is there another brand you could try at the same time when you do test again? Might give you more confidence in the result. 
Good luck! Xx


----------



## Kayash24

MrsT116 said:


> Is there another brand you could try at the same time when you do test again? Might give you more confidence in the result.
> Good luck! Xx

All I have is the FRER tests, which I’ve heard are better than clear blue tests so hopefully I find out something soon


----------



## love.peace

These look positive. Here is my clear blue. 
Good luck and much love


----------



## Classic Girl

Use a frer!


----------



## josephine3

They look too blue to be evaps to me if they arent real then that's some awful tests


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's too dark to not be a bfp


----------

